# Friday Watch



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Working nights, wearing these two....

*Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement*










*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB, Miyota cal.8200 21 Jewels*










I`ll be swapping over to this one in a few minutes before I start my rounds...

*Glycine Incursore, Unitas 6497 17 Jewels.*


----------



## cbh (Aug 2, 2006)

Just in this morning


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

still this one, very shocking this is now longest on the wrist!!


----------



## rousey (Dec 4, 2006)

I will be wearing this beauty and i'm still waiting for the tegimented bracelet to arrive  so wearing it on a leather strap .

The bracelet was promised for Friday delivery last week and i posted in last weeks Friday thread i would be wearing it with the

bracelet  Shows how wrong you can be lol!!!! I still can't believe how long i have kept this watch for ??????


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Cheers


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

(I also have Iron Maiden in the background singing "Afraid to shoot strangers". I say: speak for yourselves :lol: :lol: )


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

At the moment it is still this










RLT 15


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

In the hope this one sells soon I decided to say a fond farewell to it as only I would... I decided to try it on Omega mesh  I reckon it looks amazing and yes I am having second thoughts about selling it now, but needs must... sigh... (and no, i am not selling it with the mesh... before people start to ask... LOL)


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

this for me today


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Think I will leave posting until this afternoon :lol:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have been wearing my latest arrival all week as it's been hard not too, but today I've finally swapped over to this


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

This old favourite for me today...










Have a good weekend everyone. Nick


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

This mesh strap arrived for my Military Mark V on Wednesday, so I'm wearing this one today.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Office today - egg timer


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I've gone back to the '14 for a bit


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

cbh said:


> Just in this morning


Thats a great looking watch, did you get it from Heuer Boy. I often look at some of the watches he sells...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT 24.1


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This 'un for me today :thumbup:

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Minerva today.


----------



## cbh (Aug 2, 2006)

Parabola said:


> cbh said:
> 
> 
> > Just in this morning
> ...


Lovely isn't it 

Got it from the sales forum here, Heuerboy does have a NOS one for sale but for big money.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

RLT15 for me today, as well:










all the best

Jan


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Stowa Airman for me today:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Its a Bathys day today.

Alasdair


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Haven't worn this one this week. Its lovely to be able to 'grab and go'...


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Royce 100 ATM diver


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Roy didn't let me down, and this morning the package from RLT containing the bracelet extender was on my door mat. Thank you Roy! :thumbsup:

A few minutes later and....




























:clap:


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

Wow, that looks extremly nice :wub: !


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> Haven't worn this one this week. Its lovely to be able to 'grab and go'...


Been looking at one of those...... I can feel my resistance ebbing away :wub:


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

My 30th b'day pressie from the 710 today...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

wearing this and a bad case of beer flu .










jason.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Today (and the next few days) this precious is in my pocket. Built in about 1830 in a french manufacture for raw movements, finished and cased in a fine silver and slightly guilded watch case, but alas anonymously sold. Nevertheless one of my favorite pocket watches!



















The movement is (obviously) key-wound and key-set, called "Lepine calibre 2" (type 1 of 5) or "Demi-Breguet", with a cylindre escapement, 4 holes jewelled (balance wheel and escapement wheel. Diameter is 46mm.

Although its age and the cylindre escapement it is quite accurate.

Andreas


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi all, wearing this one today:

Anker (not a word!!) Diver




























Cheers

Mark


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

This one for me, it hasn't been off my wrist since I picked it up from Keith on Tuesday.



















Nice unmolested Constellation f300 from 1970 :tongue2:.

Have a great weekend guys.

Cheers,

Gary

P.S. The cheques going in the post today Keith, honest!


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This modded Seiko 6309 all day...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As I'm not selling it h34r: suppose I'd better wear it


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Same as Stuart for me today


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Bladerunner said:


> Royce 100 ATM diver


They are interesting. Thicker than I thought they would be. I had on the Cyma Divingstar 1500 last weekend at a buddies, still trying to sell it to me, has an orange bezel and hands.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Am enjoying a little break from the Breitlings and enjoying my 6105... I do love it


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

My first ever "Lumpy" arrived this morning - and I've stuck it on my OM.

Well impressed so far, much prefer it to the original rubber.



















TGIF :tongue2:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Bathys to start










Stowa marine original for the restaurant ce soir(summer's here at last!!)










have a great weekend all

Paul


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

James said:


> Bladerunner said:
> 
> 
> > Royce 100 ATM diver
> ...


Thanks James - they are a good sized piece!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I have not been posting much lately on the weekend threads, due to the fact I have been wearing my Seamaster all of the time. I have not been buying anything lately, getting my finances under control and all, but something came my way and I had to splurge. See for yourselves, I think it was worth it...










Later,

William


----------



## Deego (Jan 1, 2008)

Timex T2m552 for me today  cracking watch for the money...


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

As I'm at home today I've got free access to my watches, so it's another change for me


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

jasonm said:


> RLT 24.1


i am lovin that jason.....


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Alexus said:


> This modded Seiko 6309 all day...


that is awesome


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

langtoftlad said:


> My first ever "Lumpy" arrived this morning - and I've stuck it on my OM.
> 
> Well impressed so far, much prefer it to the original rubber.
> 
> ...


that.....is the perfect combination


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

just got in from work, so wearing this....but will change over to this....in a bit....

Jsar on a Toshi


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mrteatime said:


> langtoftlad said:
> 
> 
> > My first ever "Lumpy" arrived this morning - and I've stuck it on my OM.
> ...


What :blink: didn't know you liked hairy wrists Shaun


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

PhilM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > langtoftlad said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: h34r: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

Which of my new ones to post......mmmmm


----------



## pinkwindmill (Aug 17, 2006)

Same old for me.. 










Have a good one.

Cheers,

Guy


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Changed over to the RLT29 now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got up an hour ago, half way through a set of nights :sleepy:

Needed to orientate myself at least to what time & day it is so went for something nice, clear & simple...

*Citizen Promaster NH6050-O2EA, Miyota cal.8200, 21 jewels*










BTW, I`m not quite sure who I am or what I`m doing on this strange place full of weirdo watch nuts :blink:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Wore this for work....










Have now swapped over to this beastie, resplendant on a brand new Toshi. :clap:



















Thanks very much Rich. Superb job. :notworthy:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

I hope all you fine folks are having a fabulous Friday. I went with this for today...

*Omega Seamaster Professional 2255.80*


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked this up after a service earlier on, so it's on my wrist now. Well, it would be churlish not to really.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

dapper said:


> Cheers


I like that one Alan :yes:

Might I ask where you got it? :wink2:


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This one today.

Bertrand


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

thunderbolt said:


> Have now swapped over to this beastie, resplendant on a brand new Toshi. :clap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Toshi John, that really is a great combo :thumbsup:


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

I've had this on for two days now, and there is no sign that I'm getting bored with it


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Stanford said:


> I've had this on for two days now, and there is no sign that I'm getting bored with it


I certainly hope that you won't get bored of it before Tuesday


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

PhilM said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> > Have now swapped over to this beastie, resplendant on a brand new Toshi. :clap:
> ...


Thanks Phil, I really am chuffed with it. Very comfortable to wear.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Stanford said:
> 
> 
> > I've had this on for two days now, and there is no sign that I'm getting bored with it
> ...


Why, what's happening on Tuesday :lol:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stanford said:


> I've had this on for two days now, and there is no sign that I'm getting bored with it


I couldn't see myself ever getting bored with that one :wub:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi, have now changed over to this one that I forgot I had:

Zenith Pilot:










Cheers

Mark


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Sparky said:


> this one that I forgot I had


That's when you _know_ you have a problem :lol:


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Toshi said:


> Sparky said:
> 
> 
> > this one that I forgot I had
> ...


HEY!!! I have you know that my collection is at about 50 so I'm allowed to forget the occasional one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

great looking Zenith

i had one of these and sadly let it go

cheers


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

Christopher Ward Kingfisher Pro Diver today


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I am never keen on wearing our Rolex's when we are down town on a Friday night, to many headcases about so going with the U Boat tonight, Big M is even going to wear one that works


----------



## donnelly (May 23, 2008)

nice iwc


----------



## hikingcamping (Apr 27, 2008)

My new CWC Auto with new black Toshi h34r:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

cbh said:


> Just in this morning


And looking good on a NATO 

Mike


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Picked this up after a service earlier on, so it's on my wrist now. Well, it would be churlish not to really.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that thing almost makes me tear up...what a truly elegant piece....love it.


----------

